# Canon IXUS 125 vs SX 220HS



## dsire (May 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, i need ur suggestion on choosing a digital camera.
Though IXUS 125 is better with 16MP,Digic 5 processor and compact, i have read very good reviews on SX220HS as it has 14x zoom and more, that has confused me in choosing between these.
Kinldy suggest a best one.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2012)

Pretty hard. I've seen and used SX220HS and IXUS125 is no slouch in specs either. As far as SX220 is concerned it is a pretty good camera.. one of the best point and shoots ever made.

The sensor is same in both hence SX220 should (in theory) have an advantage with lower MP count in low light. It does take better pictures at higher ISO than SX260 which has a DIGIC5 processor and 16MP sensor. However the IXUS 125 (f/2.7) has larger aperture so IQ might be slightly better than both SX220 (f/3.1) and SX260 (f/3.5)

Considering the BSI CMOS sensor and DIGIC5 processor IXUS125 is a pretty good camera for all types of conditions. But you wont find much difference in IQ compared to SX220 unless at viewing 100% crops

Coming to SX220HS, it really shines when it comes to
*Zoom* : 14x vs 5x
*Manual controls* : You have all the controls you can get in a small camera


----------



## nac (May 31, 2012)

Most of the specs are identical, I would settle for SX220. 6 grand is too much for screen and processor.


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2012)

SX220 would be a better pick


----------



## dsire (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. By referring some statistical data, even i have decided to go with SX220. I learnt that increase in pixels alone will not be an impact on IQ.. But any other suggestions on canon cams within 16k...?


----------



## nac (May 31, 2012)

Sorry, I was talking about IXUS 220 not SX220. There is an another active thread which discussing cameras in this range.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...g-camera-manual-controls-budget-upto-16k.html

These are models includes Auto, Semi manual and full manual from the budget of 10-16k

IXUS 1100 HS
IXUS 220 HS
IXUS 230 HS
IXUS 310 HS
SX220/230 (discontinued but you may find it in market)
F550 EXR
P300
TZ25
WB150F
HX9V


----------



## dsire (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks a lot guys.I bought SX220HS. Thanks a lot for ur suggestions.


----------

